# Looking for advice on some Cerwin Vegas



## dannyselder (Dec 8, 2010)

I filed an insurance claim and I've got a grand to blow on some speakers. I'm looking at both the cmx-212 and the xls-215. I have the old D-9s now and an xls-15 woofer. I do a lot of movies and would love the accuracy and clarity of the cmx series but I would love the pounding bass of 4 15s in my basement for when I do music. I would go cmx for sure but the only thing that has me wondering about the xls' is if it can handle insanely loud music. I've got some polk monitor 70's that just don't pound like my old d-9's. Thats why I'm scared to go for smaller speakers. I don't know that they can take the abuse that I may throw at them. Every once in a while I like to have the cops over should the neighbors get excited about how loud I get. :whistling: I've got 300 feet to fill. I don't know nearly what I should about what I'm doing; I'm fairly new to this kind of stuff. Throw any advice or suggestions my way or things to think about that I may not be considering. Thanks. Dan.

CMX
http://www.cerwinvega.com/home-audio/floorstanding-speakers/cmx-212.html

XLS
http://www.cerwinvega.com/home-audio/floorstanding-speakers/xls-215.html


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like the 212 will go a little lower than the 215 by spec, but I would imagine that the tactile feel of 4x 15s in your room would dominate the 212s. The 15s will displace much more air in the room than the 12s. The 215s are more sensitive, so would most likely sound louder with less power, and get louder since they have higher power handling.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

dannyselder said:


> Every once in a while I like to have the cops over should the neighbors get excited about how loud I get. :whistling:


How could you not have ordered the XLS-215's after this line:



> *With guaranteed "eviction notice" performance*, the XLS-215 also features a 6.5-inch mid-range speaker and a 1-inch soft dome tweeter coupled to a proprietary waveguide.


:hsd:

:rofl:

While I haven't heard the XLS-215's I was very tempted to buy them a couple of years ago. They got some good reviews. I still want to hear a pair one day.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Having never heard either one I'd have to agree with Doug that if LOUD is what you're after, the 215 is probably the answer. Though I certainly would not call the 212 a "small" speaker. I also think it's worth noting that the 212 is described as a 4-way powered tower. I assume that means the two drivers on the sides are powered by an internal amp? Kind of like the Def Tech towers with built-in powered subs I'm guessing. The specs aren't very clear about it. This may or may not be ideal for your setup.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

I have the CLS 215 and they are great and Im powering them with an Adcom gfa 5500, but still need my ( DIY subs tuned at 18 hz) for HT as the cls 215 or I doubt the xls could play that low, to me they sound even better on my HT than playing music( they are loud)


----------

